# KAYAK FISHING TIP # 84. NO MORE WET LAP.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Does water drip down your paddle and keep your lap wet? It doesn't have to.

Clean your paddle carefully and sand off any nicks and dings high up on the paddle blade. Apply a coat of Simonize Paste Wax to the paddle blade and the part of the paddle shaft below the drip ring. 

Replace dried drip rings and spray on a little Rain-X. 

Wrap a piece of cotton string below your drip ring and hit it with Rain-X occasionally too. 

No more wet lap.

(Rain-X may cause premature aging of drip rings but it sure makes them shed water.)


----------

